# Hamster cage enrichment



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi all, just wanted to know what else I can add to my hamster's cage for enriching his environment? Like toys and things that he can use when I am not around or asleep. Any suggestions?
He has currently got tubes a small arch bridge that he likes to chew at, chew sticks, chew toys, random box and of course a wheel.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

First thing I would do would be to fill the base of the cage with ass much bedding as will go in there. Hamsters are tunnellers and should have as much opportunity to burrow as we can give them! That might mean fencing off one area where the wheel is but it's easy enough done.

Few things off the top of my head;
- Sand bath 
- Scatter feeding 
- Food puzzles (I use egg boxes to hide food in and make little parcels from toilet roll tubes rather than just using them as tunnels)
- Shelves? You can't go too high or they can hurt themselves falling off but you should be able to find a few wooden shelves that screw to the bars or make your own platforms from just bits of wood and craft dowels.

That arch bridge you have there isn't actually 100% safe for them to chew. It's made of compressed sawdust which I don't think any creature should be eating but they cover it in glycerin which is sticky and sweet which makes them want to chew at it. No idea why these things are still being sold :Yuck You can replace it with a cheap bendy bridge and use whimzee dog chews for his teeth instead. They're 100% safe and my lot all love them.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> First thing I would do would be to fill the base of the cage with ass much bedding as will go in there. Hamsters are tunnellers and should have as much opportunity to burrow as we can give them! That might mean fencing off one area where the wheel is but it's easy enough done.
> 
> Few things off the top of my head;
> - Sand bath
> ...


Omg I didn't know about the bridge...It was also a bit pricey too!! I'm disappointed!

I tried a sand bath last night as a colleague gave me a box of hamster gerbil or chinchilla sand and I put it in a bowl and ham licked sand instead of playing in it and after a few licks he went back to his burrow...I feel that he's super bored and that's why I'm trying to get him new toys to keep him stimulated.

For dog chews, are all dog chews like this hamster safe?


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Knighterist said:


> Omg I didn't know about the bridge...It was also a bit pricey to!! I'm disappointed!
> 
> I tried a sand bath last night as a colleague gave me a box of hamster gerbil or chinchilla sand and I put it in a bowl and ham licked sand instead of playing in it and after a few licks he went back to his burrow...I feel that he's super bored and that's why I'm trying to get him new toys to keep him stimulated.
> 
> For dog chews, are all dog chews like this hamster safe?


I know. The no. of things on the market for hamsters that aren't safe probably outnumbers the safe ones.

I'd leave the bath in anyway, I'm sure he'll get the hang of it. You can't see something new and NOT check if it's edible first lol

Uh no, I wouldn't assume that all dog chews are safe. Always look at the ingredients. Whimzee are the best known brand and are well known to be safe/ are recommended by breeders etc so if you look at the Whimzee ingredients you can check other brands that are similar or double check here or online FB groups etc if you're not sure.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> I know. The no. of things on the market for hamsters that aren't safe probably outnumbers the safe ones.
> 
> I'd leave the bath in anyway, I'm sure he'll get the hang of it. You can't see something new and NOT check if it's edible first lol
> 
> Uh no, I wouldn't assume that all dog chews are safe. Always look at the ingredients. Whimzee are the best known brand and are well known to be safe/ are recommended by breeders etc so if you look at the Whimzee ingredients you can check other brands that are similar or double check here or online FB groups etc if you're not sure.


I'm so disappointed in [email protected] that stocked it and labelled it ham safe! 
I worry that since I am using a small bowl from my kitchen he may splash sand all over the place...So I removed it overnight and cling filmed it so nothing falls into it overnight when I leave it on the side. Maybe I should leave it there for him overnight and he'd have used it...The most he's done is flicked 2 pieces of bedding into the bowl after licking the sand xD


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Knighterist said:


> I'm so disappointed in [email protected] that stocked it and labelled it ham safe!
> I worry that since I am using a small bowl from my kitchen he may splash sand all over the place...So I removed it overnight and cling filmed it so nothing falls into it overnight when I leave it on the side. Maybe I should leave it there for him overnight and he'd have used it...The most he's done is flicked 2 pieces of bedding into the bowl after licking the sand xD


To be honest hes probably going to spray sand everywhere anyway. It'll fall down through the bedding and you'll find it on the bottom when you do a deep clean. No issue with that, except hams don't understand that sand costs money lol My girl has filled her sand dish with bedding too, I just tidy it up for her when I notice, no need to worry about that either.

I am using big jars for my dwarfs atm, a smaller syrian would fit too, and that helps keep sand inside a bit. For my syrians one has just a sand area that's fenced off from the rest of his cage and the other has a ~18cm ceramic baking tray. I've also used lunchboxes and soup bowls! Use whatever works!


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> To be honest hes probably going to spray sand everywhere anyway. It'll fall down through the bedding and you'll find it on the bottom when you do a deep clean. No issue with that, except hams don't understand that sand costs money lol My girl has filled her sand dish with bedding too, I just tidy it up for her when I notice, no need to worry about that either.
> 
> I am using big jars for my dwarfs atm, a smaller syrian would fit too, and that helps keep sand inside a bit. For my syrians one has just a sand area that's fenced off from the rest of his cage and the other has a ~18cm ceramic baking tray. I've also used lunchboxes and soup bowls! Use whatever works!


Oh the jar is an excellent idea...I have a large jar of some sort with dried flowers...I can rid of the dried flowers (presumably not hamster safe though they've been pressed dried or oven dried, just roses and lilies) and he can use the jar after a wash!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Do hamsters need sand baths


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Do hamsters need sand baths


Roborovskis absolutely need one yes, dwarfs tend to use them a lot also. Syrians probably just enjoy having them, could probably go without but I would always recommend a sand bath for any ham. They all use it to help clean their fur and just to have a dig and a roll about in. Some also naturally use it as a toilet which makes it easier to keep their cage clean.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

That's me getting some sand tomorrow then as we're going to try and potty train him


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> That's me getting some sand tomorrow then as we're going to try and potty train him


That's me virtually high fiving you doing this sand thing around the same time. I worry more that Marble, my Syrian, will just kick sand in my face XD


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Didn't think he'll make a dent this quickly:







Wow, the Whimzee was a hit, he popped over to chew on it!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> That's me virtually high fiving you doing this sand thing around the same time. I worry more that Marble, my Syrian, will just kick sand in my face XD


I have a feeling bubbles will not bother with it but you never know he might surprise me lol. I have figured something out about him he doesn't not like his wheel being taken out I only took it out this morning to oil it as it was squeaking like mad and I had a spider ham lol he was everywhere


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> I have a feeling bubbles will not bother with it but you never know he might surprise me lol. I have figured something out about him he doesn't not like his wheel being taken out I only took it out this morning to oil it as it was squeaking like mad and I had a spider ham lol he was everywhere


Marble stood in it and walked around in it before giving it one dig and went away...I think some sand stuck to him and I was very close to making the next vet appointment think he's got crusty tail and nose!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> Marble stood in it and walked around in it before giving it one dig and went away...I think some sand stuck to him and I was very close to making the next vet appointment think he's got crusty tail and nose!


Oh no poor marble


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Oh no poor marble


I'll leave it in his cage for now...See how he gets on with it...At least he's stopped licking it!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> I'll leave it in his cage for now...See how he gets on with it...At least he's stopped licking it!


Bless him he is cute


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Bless him he is cute


Thank you!
I am sure Bubbles is just as cute!


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> You can replace it with a cheap bendy bridge and use whimzee dog chews for his teeth instead. They're 100% safe and my lot all love them.


So a small heart attack this evening when I said to the vet that's a Whimzee doggo treat dental care that hammy loves. She told me no it's not safe because of the protein in it and I should always check that there's no raw meat proteins in hammy snacks and toys like this! I was telling her but I know people who use this with their ham and it's safe! I just rechecked ingredients and I can confirm that one should never doubt Smolmaus, it's vegetarian...
I swear the Whimzee has become Marble's favourite chew toy already!!!


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Knighterist said:


> So a small heart attack this evening when I said to the vet that's a Whimzee doggo treat dental care that hammy loves. She told me no it's not safe because of the protein in it and I should always check that there's no raw meat proteins in hammy snacks and toys like this! I was telling her but I know people who use this with their ham and it's safe! I just rechecked ingredients and I can confirm that one should never doubt Smolmaus, it's vegetarian...
> I swear the Whimzee has become Marble's favourite chew toy already!!!


Hey vets honestly don't know everything. Especially not for small animals unless they specialise. And she is right that you should always check ingredients!

Ethical breeders on other forums and groups told me about whimzees. Two great ones that run blogs are StrongBrew (Canada) and Vectis (UK, Chinese hams), and both have facebook pages I think so definitely worth a follow!


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> Hey vets honestly don't know everything. Especially not for small animals unless they specialise. And she is right that you should always check ingredients!
> 
> Ethical breeders on other forums and groups told me about whimzees. Two great ones that run blogs are StrongBrew (Canada) and Vectis (UK, Chinese hams), and both have facebook pages I think so definitely worth a follow!


Just checked them out! So much useful information there!!


----------

